# Question for the "family" :)



## rewalston (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys (and gals...I believe there are a few here), anyway. I have some chips (circuit boards really) that I pulled off some Epson Printer cartridges. The gold plated area is just under 1/2" inch square, so this can be treated basically as if they were fingers. My question though, is on the back side of these "boards" is a bit of black epoxy. Will AP do anything to this epoxy? If I get a chance I'll post a picture of it...I know where the camera is but my USB cable keeps disappearing on me.

Rusty


----------



## kuma (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Rusty , 
Thats ironic , I found a few of these today and was wondering exactly the same thing! :lol: 
All the best for now and kind regards , 
Chris


----------



## rewalston (Aug 31, 2011)

kuma said:


> Hey Rusty ,
> Thats ironic , I found a few of these today and was wondering exactly the same thing! :lol:
> All the best for now and kind regards ,
> Chris


Yep, the one on the bottom right is what I have. Myself, I don't think the epoxy will affect AP at all or foul it..I could be wrong. 

Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Aug 31, 2011)

I have another question...while looking on Ebay I found a pocket digital scale has a range up to 300g at .01g accuracy. Would this work? It's in the US (I'm in Canada) but hey it's free shipping 

Rusty


----------



## kuma (Aug 31, 2011)

rewalston said:


> I have another question...while looking on Ebay I found a pocket digital scale has a range up to 300g at .01g accuracy. Would this work? It's in the US (I'm in Canada) but hey it's free shipping
> 
> Rusty



I reckon it should be fine , for sure. Theres one in a catalouge that comes through our door every now and again (for you guy's in the U.K. , it's called 'CPC' catalouge , if you don't know it it's well worth a look , 8) ).
I think it's only about £8.00 and that one goes down to 0.1g aswell. As these can cost well over £100 , it probably wont last forever , but I'd say easily good enough just for checking out your buttons or whatever , I'm keen on these! 
All the best ,
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2011)

They have one at harbor freight that is pretty nice....it's the model I use (seen here) http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=10340&hilit=button&start=20#p100131 .I'll pick one up for you on saturday and send it with everything else.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 31, 2011)

mic said:


> They have one at harbor freight that is pretty nice....it's the model I use (seen here) http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=10340&hilit=button&start=20#p100131 .I'll pick one up for you on saturday and send it with everything else.


oh sweet jesus.....(looks at the ceiling and shakes his head)


----------



## joem (Aug 31, 2011)

I just smashed the epoxy with a hammer to remove it


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2011)

Gil said a while back that,if you heat it up before it melts,then let it cool,it should shatter off pretty easily.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I did manage to crack a piece with a pair of visegrips...a hammer will definately work better.

Rusty


----------



## dtectr (Sep 1, 2011)

I remember from WAYBACK that epoxy's bond becomes unstable or deteriorates at around 350* F and up. I have some of these that I plan on heating in a toaster oven (outdoors) then dropping into ice water.

Joem - did the hammer completely reveal what lies beneath?


----------



## joem (Sep 1, 2011)

dtectr said:


> I remember from WAYBACK that epoxy's bond becomes unstable or deteriorates at around 350* F and up. I have some of these that I plan on heating in a toaster oven (outdoors) then dropping into ice water.
> 
> Joem - did the hammer completely reveal what lies beneath?



Yes. I had similar looking boards from office phones I could not scratch off the epoxy so a it became hammer time and l long as I did not crush the board it broke the epoxy just fine


----------



## qst42know (Sep 2, 2011)

These drops of epoxy are used to package small custom circuits. There should be a small piece of ceramic or silicon, and very fine bonding wires of some sort inside.


----------

